# CF Employment Application



## jordan_o (12 Jul 2004)

Ok, just before I get started I did a search for "canadian forces employment application", and it listed 5 threads that I checked which did not really help me at all. Just wanted to put that before asking these questions. By the way, as I'm writing this, I'm also searching around other places, it's just that I'm filling out this for right now, and I don't want to screw ANYTHING up on it.

First off, I've filled out pretty much everything, it's just one or two things that have confused me. First is part B - Canadian Forces Component Of Interest. I checked the Primary Reserves box, but underneath it it says Which Unit? I'm applying for the reserves, infantry, in lLondon Ontario. I was going to put down 4 RCR but I wasn't sure if that was it ???

Next is Part B - Employment Interest. I checked Non-commissioned Member, but underneath it is 3 lines, indicating my three occupation choices. I am only applying for infantry, so do I need to, or should I, fill out the other two with two other choices?

That's all I was having problems with, I would really appreciate your answers. Or if there was a thread I missed in my search, just tell me and I'll go there (everyone misses stuff). Thanks in advance.

Jordan_


----------



## Private Jimbo (12 Jul 2004)

Hey,

If those are your only 2 blank parts don't worry to much, just bring it in to where you are supposed to return the application and ask them for help.  I left some questions blank, and when they went through my application they helped me fill in the missing stuff.  I also screwed up in some places and had to cross out and rewrite a couple things, no biggy, my bad spelling and my inability to understand that application didn't stop me from getting excepted lol.


----------



## jordan_o (13 Jul 2004)

Alright, I'll do that then. Thanks. Also...I've made one mistake. I filled out the form, and then recently moved, and the new address must be put down. Now there is space, is it ok to cross it out, or should I use white out or something? Just don't want to confuse the person looking at the application and make the process and more longer than it has to be.


----------



## Scott (13 Jul 2004)

Use white out, try to keep the app neat and tidy, they understand (CFRC guys) that people make mistakes so don't fret too much.



Good Luck!


----------



## casing (14 Jul 2004)

I think that before you use whiteout you should check with the CFRC (when you actually drop it off should suffice!).  Sometimes documents are not acceptable with whiteout on them and it is preferable that you just strike out the error with a single line and initial it.  Then fill in the correct information in the space as best you can.  Striking out an error lets the concerning parties see what was written.


----------



## Tracker (14 Jul 2004)

You can ask for another one then take a few minutes to fill it out before you submit it.  An application that is neat and without mistakes gives a better impression.


----------



## Freight_Train (14 Jul 2004)

jordan_o said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll do that then. Thanks. Also...I've made one mistake. I filled out the form, and then recently moved, and the new address must be put down. Now there is space, is it ok to cross it out, or should I use white out or something? Just don't want to confuse the person looking at the application and make the process and more longer than it has to be.


I have an electronic copy of the application form.  PM me your email and I will send you a copy.
Greg


----------



## jordan_o (14 Jul 2004)

Thank you to everyone who replied, you were all a great help, you guys are great! 

P.S.  Freight_Train, I sent you the PM. Thanks  ;D


----------



## Toadie (28 Jul 2004)

Some regiments have more than one MOC choice ie Infantry,Medic and RMS Clerk all in one unit.So you will have to check with the unit you are applying with.
Hope that helps


----------

